# DIY chameleon enclosure



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

I was just wondering if i need to seal my enclosure with anything, I don't think I will have to but I just want to be safe. last night I made a 6' tall by 4' wide by 2' deep enclosure using lumber (2''x3''x8') pieces and plastic chicken wire. any suggestions before i move my friend to him new home?

unfortunately I don't have my camera but this is similar to what it looks like
http://www.chameleonforums.com/my-new-custom-built-9873/


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I would treat the wood with a natural, non-toxic oil so it can better handle the mistings. Unfortunately, I'm not positive on what would be best.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Actually, you generally want to avoid anything that is oil based period. Most of it will leech toxins for an indefinite amount of time, and in many cases even small amounts of this can be deadly. It's not as bad as if you were doing a fully boxed enclosure... but why take the chances?

If you do use something oil-based you want to seal it with a water-based polyurethane. From another forum I frequent one member has suggested Varathane's "Diamond Wood Finish" - but cautioned that they have two and you want the "waterbourne" one, ie: make sure it says that on the container.

HTH.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Actually, you generally want to avoid anything that is oil based period. Most of it will leech toxins for an indefinite amount of time, and in many cases even small amounts of this can be deadly. It's not as bad as if you were doing a fully boxed enclosure... but why take the chances?
> 
> If you do use something oil-based you want to seal it with a water-based polyurethane. From another forum I frequent one member has suggested Varathane's "Diamond Wood Finish" - but cautioned that they have two and you want the "waterbourne" one, ie: make sure it says that on the container.
> 
> HTH.


Mettle, I was thinking along the lines of linseed oil or orange oil or the stuff you treat wooden salad bowls with. I just didn't know if any of those products had harmful additives. Researching these two however reveals they may not be good choices...linseed oil doesn't prevent mildew growth (although it'd be better than untreated), and orange oil may be a skin irritant to the little guys.

There are soy based products that may work, as well as waxes.

I used PVC pipe when I made my chameleon enclosure back in the day, so I didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

I wonder if i can put him in there temporarily so has a bigger space, its 6' high by 4' long by 18"+ wide. as long as i let the wood dry completely once i get around to coating in within the next few days it should be fine to have him in right?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would never, personally, place an animal inside an enclosure that is still "a work in progress". You can leave the wood untreated, but then it will become prone to rot and mold, unfortunately. If the chameleon already has an enclosure then I would leave him in there for another week or two while you finish the large enclosure properly. If you rush things it will only be to the detriment of the health of the chameleon. You want to make sure that everything is dry and has had time to sit for a bit so the smell has dissipated entirely.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

ok picking up a soy based sealant today that is animal safe, and quick drying. i will post pics this weekend of the final product. thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Can't wait to see the pics of the happy chameleon in his new home!


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

my girl should be coming over with a good digital camera today at some point so pics will be up sometime tonight


----------

